
Ask HN: How can I develop my design skills (coming from sw engineering)? - hmfigueiredo
Hi all,<p>One of the difficulties I get during the development of side projects is that I always get stuck with &quot;programmer art&quot; and not really able to create visually appealing representations of the concepts I have in my mind.<p>For example, I have several web app &#x2F; mobile app ideas, I&#x27;ve created entire application models and actual prototypes, but get discouraged by the presentation part of it.<p>I figured that learning some design concepts and techniques might help, but whenever I work with actual designers I&#x27;m always impressed by the quality and speed at which they are able to create these visual concepts.<p>Is there any way I could learn (preferably from free resources) these concepts and techniques?
The same trouble applies when creating presentations or proposals - the ideas are there but getting from idea to visuals is a pain.<p>Thanks in advance for your help and tips!
======
artsandsci
Have you explored Google's Material Design visual language? It could be a good
starting point

[https://material.io/guidelines/](https://material.io/guidelines/)

You may also want to search the archives of Designer News:

[https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/)

Good luck!

~~~
hmfigueiredo
Thanks! Will give it a go. I also found some interesting templates and design
ideas here: [https://market.envato.com/](https://market.envato.com/)

